# Will swap or sell 2007 Nissan Murano SE AWD - moving to Sydney, Australia



## ozBound (Mar 21, 2010)

To all moving to Canada from Australia,

I am moving to Sydney Australia and have a 2007 Nissan Murano SE AWD (SUV) in Vancouver that unfortunately I can not take with me.

I bought the car brand new. It has a full service history with Nissan. Odo 59,000km. I wish I could take it with me but Ozzie's drive on the left hand side of the road 

I will sell it or consider swapping with someone in Australia for a similar SUV.

Drop me a message or post your comments here.


----------

